# Sergeant Derek Johnson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Derek Johnson*

Draper Police Department, Utah

End of Watch: Sunday, September 1, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/1/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Derek Johnson was shot and killed after responding to a call on South Fort Street at approximately 5:30 am.

At some point after arriving on the scene he was shot while in his patrol car. Responding units and medical personnel performed CPR until a helicopter arrived to transport him to Intermountain Medical Center, where he succumbed to his wounds a short time later.

Two other subjects were shot during the incident.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Bryan Roberts
Draper Police Department
1020 E Pioneer Road
Draper, UT 84020

Phone: (801) 840-4000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21823-sergeant-derek-johnson#ixzz2dfbKOn1P


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Johnson


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

R.I.P. Sergeant Johnson


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

R.I.P. Sarge.


----------

